# Cannondale Caad 3?



## Austexan

My bike was stolen this week and I really need something to replace it. I found this Cannondale Caad 3, but couldn't find a whole lot on them around the web, even to the point that I could confirm that it is a Caad 3 in the first place and not some cheap bike with some Cannondale decals (which I've unfortunately seen a lot of on craigslist.) 

I'd be very grateful for any thoughts or advice. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_4076wt_905

Its local pickup only, but I still realize I run the risk of someone buying it out from under me by posting here, but please dont.  . I really really need a bike.


----------



## Austexan

Could really use some advice if anyone has any insight at all. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## AlexCad5

All the Caad frames are race proven on the professional level. Each version has minor tweeks to the one before it. I had a Caad 5. Early versions were a little jack hammer like, but very solid fames and sought after as Crit bikes.
The difference between low end Cannondales and high end Cannondales are the parts hung on the same frame. If it fits, go for it.


----------



## Wookiebiker

It definitely looks like a CAAD3 frame...so I wouldn't worry about that. I'd be more concerned with the condition of the frame...so check it over carefully.

Other than that if you are OK with the general set up of components, it fits and the price is right...go for it and enjoy.


----------



## Hooben

I hate to break this to you but that is definitely NOT a CAAD frame. The dimensions on the rear triangle and the type of fork are all wrong. That bike has touring geometry, but is probably a cyclocross model. That bike will have a really flexy rear triangle that will not be suitable for a race feel or road racing. The CAAD line of bikes are designed for road racing.

I would venture to guess that this frame was painted and the CAAD stickers were added at that time. The owner may have bought it this way second hand and would not know.

*The CAAD series has a very tight rear triangle. Look at the distance between the rear tire and the seatpost. The bike you're wanting to buy has a much bigger gap.*


----------



## 13thMonk

Not sure what it is myself. One way to find out is ask the seller to provide the SN off the bottom bracket. Cross-ref to: http://www.vintagecannondale.com/info.html


----------



## Wookiebiker

Hooben said:


> I hate to break this to you but that is definitely NOT a CAAD frame. The dimensions on the rear triangle and the type of fork are all wrong. That bike has touring geometry, but is probably a cyclocross model. That bike will have a really flexy rear triangle that will not be suitable for a race feel or road racing. The CAAD line of bikes are designed for road racing.
> 
> I would venture to guess that this frame was painted and the CAAD stickers were added at that time. The owner may have bought it this way second hand and would not know.
> 
> *The CAAD series has a very tight rear triangle. Look at the distance between the rear tire and the seatpost. The bike you're wanting to buy has a much bigger gap.*


Actually...It looks to be a CAAD frame, just not a road frame. Looks like a cross frame that has been built up as a commuter if you ask me.

The CAAD frame was not limited to just road bikes, they had them for cross and MTB frames...maybe even their touring frames. With that said, they may be now, but they were not always just road bikes.

For example...A CAAD3 cross bike:


----------



## jfmcgowan

CAAD: Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design.

All 3 of my Cannondales are "CAAD" marked. R700 Road Bike, RT3000 Road Tandem, and Prophet 600 MTB.

CAAD is more of a design and engineering philosophy rather than a specific road bike thing.


----------



## jfmcgowan

That definitely is a Cannondale fork on it. Its a "Fatty" model fork. Its got that fitting mid-way up for a front rack/pannier setup

Definitely a cross bike or touring bike. It looks pretty nice.

I say check it over condition-wise, but if it looks good, go for it!


----------



## avm247

http://www.mombat.org/Cannondale.htm

I think that badge is from the 2000s, just not sure when. I did not see it in the catalogs in the link above but it should have some info on the frame.


----------



## avm247

http://www.mombat.org/Cannondale.htm

I think that badge is from the 2000s, just not sure when. I did not see it in the catalogs in the link above but it should have some info on the frame.


----------



## wim

Here's another one of those. I'm certain the bike in question is a CAAD3 Cannondale.


----------



## garbec

I owned one of those and used it as a commuter for (5) years. It's a 2001 Cannondale Road Warrior 500. It's a flat bar hybrid. It was available in the yellow color shown in the Ebay Listing as well as Black Gloss. It was a Caad 3 designed frame, but the geometry was not designed for road or cross racing. It had a longer wheelbase that was closer to a touring bike.
Here's the Bike Pedia Link:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2001&Brand=Cannondale&Model=Road+Warrior+500&Type=bike


----------



## Pass

I'm considering buying a CAAD 3 as my first road bike but also can't find much about it on the web.

How do you like your bike now? Still comfortable and ride well?
Can you tell me what year the CAAD 3 are from?

Much appreciated!


----------



## jneilt

I have a dale caad3 that I am rebuilding, circa 1997 (original owner).

There is a photo of the stripped frame in the cannondale forum. Should be built up next week.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/caad3-rebuild-288475.html


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

The CAAD3 was sold in model years 1997-2000. The CAAD4 was introduced into the high end of the line in 1999. The CAAD3 remained in the lower end models through 2000. In 2001, the low end inherited CAAD4 and the high end went to CAAD5. And so on...

The CAAD3 was a nice, light (for the time), super popular, but chattery bike. Some might call it bone jarring, but I did many centuries on one, with little ill effect. The CAAD4 introduced the S-bend seat stays, which apparently took some of the chatter out. Any CAAD3+ would be a good first bike. There should be a bunch out there for cheap. Problem is, a lot of folks have kept their 3s as foul weather bikes.

P.S. You'll want the R (road) frame, not the XR (cross) frame if you're looking for a road bike. Some of the pics in this thread are XR bikes.


----------



## RyleyinSTL

As someone mentioned the old CAAD bikes ride like an ox cart. So keep that in mind if your not racing with this rig.


----------

